# I finally did it!!!!!!



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

After talking about it for what... 3 years now. I finally set up downstreaming.

Got a nice 4gpm machine, ordered all the hook ups from Pressure Tek, ordered simple cherry from pressure tek. Had my best bud, who is quite technical, help me set it all up and test it out.

Well I sure love washing a house from NOT ON A LADDER!

So far though, I would say that I need to figure out the chemical situation.

I used 30 seconds, which is an eco friendly mildew killer + Simple Cherry. I think I over diluted it: 5 gallon bucket with half a container of 30 seconds- which says on the container mix 1:1 ratio. I did more like .25:1 (too much water).

The reason is I was scared to use any bleach around garden areas. Anyway, it did a great job of removing dirt & basic mildew... there were some areas of EXTREME algae etc and I could not get those properly cleaned with this set up.

Moving forward, can anyone suggest some suitable, plant friendly, chemical mixtures and the dosage into a 5 gallon pale?

Keep in mind, some of these products are not available in CANADUH!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Isn't it awesome! I used back pack sprayers for years to apply chems. The downstream is SO much faster and easier.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

any suggestions on chemical concoctions of things that will both kill mildew and not kill plants?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> any suggestions on chemical concoctions of things that will both kill mildew and not kill plants?


Wet plants before apply chems, rinse plants after chems, and you will be fine with bleach and other harsher products. At 4gpm you are still rinsing with significant enough water to flood the area also so damage from chems is not as much as a concern as you might think. The sun will be your biggest enemy with chlorine/soap drying on foilage and windows - rinse rinse rinse


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've never had a problem using just bleach. 
I use a weak mix and wet the plants with water first, then rinse after. No problems. 
Sometimes I will have someone mist the plants with water the whole time I'm applying the bleach if there is heavy mildew and I need a stronger mix.
I think the trick is to only use as strong a mix as necessary. 
Can't remember exactly what mix my DSI gives, 14 to 1 I think. Not very strong but it generally gets the job done.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

can you post a link?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> Wet plants before apply chems, rinse plants after chems, and you will be fine with bleach and other harsher products. At 4gpm you are still rinsing with significant enough water to flood the area also so damage from chems is not as much as a concern as you might think. *The sun will be your biggest enemy with chlorine/soap drying on foilage and windows - rinse rinse rinse*


Its the biggest problem you have when working by yourself.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Can a regular pressure washer be converted to a downstream set up??


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes Egar they are inexpensive but good gpm pump at least 4 and the right tip is what is needed to make this efficient.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Can a regular pressure washer be converted to a downstream set up??


We are talking about regular pressure washers - just inserting this http://pressuretek.com/gphidrinkit.html into the hose after the pump.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Tonyg said:


> We are talking about regular pressure washers - just inserting this http://pressuretek.com/gphidrinkit.html into the hose after the pump.


 That's similar to what I use. Yea, I think you can put one on just about any washer. They can be finnikey about getting air bubbles in them and not working right. Helps to have one rated to the gpm of your machine. 
This is stupid but they ONLY work with the chemical tips. Took me a while to figure that out. Should have read the directions better. Lol


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

joshmays1976 said:


> That's similar to what I use. Yea, I think you can put one on just about any washer. They can be finnikey about getting air bubbles in them and not working right. Helps to have one rated to the gpm of your machine.
> This is stupid but they ONLY work with the chemical tips. Took me a while to figure that out. Should have read the directions better. Lol


Bob put some good info here - http://pressuretek.com/dointekar.html

The injectors are based on the Venturi effect I believe and will draw in a chemical/fluid as the pressure drops when running through the injector. At higher pressure, above 200psi (?) the injector flow is constricted and the ball seals the injector.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

I use a bleach and degreaser solution and always leave hanging baskets hanging. I think wetting down first is counter productive. If you read the instructions on any roundup type weed killer they suggest applying when weeds are already wet. The reasoning being the plants are already taking in the water and will take in the poison. If hit with the poison dry, they just shut down taking in water. So I will rinse after if there is a concern. I use 1 container of bleach, 1 pint of degreaser to fill 2.5 gallon can for siding cleaning.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

1camper said:


> I use a bleach and degreaser solution and always leave hanging baskets hanging. I think wetting down first is counter productive. If you read the instructions on any roundup type weed killer they suggest applying when weeds are already wet. The reasoning being the plants are already taking in the water and will take in the poison. If hit with the poison dry, they just shut down taking in water. So I will rinse after if there is a concern. I use 1 container of bleach, 1 pint of degreaser to fill 2.5 gallon can for siding cleaning.


Interesting info. Something to look into.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Ummm. I think were missing a certain chemical guru. PressurePro, where art thou.


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

Dunbar Painting said:


> After talking about it for what... 3 years now. I finally set up downstreaming.
> 
> Got a nice 4gpm machine, ordered all the hook ups from Pressure Tek, ordered simple cherry from pressure tek. Had my best bud, who is quite technical, help me set it all up and test it out.
> 
> ...


Some time you have to,keep all your flowers or greeny around your work area wet,just like you over diluted you solution.cover some with a tarf.


----------

